# Summer XWG Story



## PlusNY (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey I am looking for a story where these two sisters gain a large amount of weight over one summer.

Does anyone know what story I am talking about?


----------



## Coop (Mar 18, 2008)

I believe it's called Changes.


----------



## montuemon (Mar 27, 2008)

Where would that be found?


----------

